# Which Ubuntu should I Install??



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

so finally, i am ready to try out Ubuntu..

i am confused about which version i should use - the Long Term Support or the Extra Features version?

i will be using this to enhance my experience in open source OS..

PS: whats the max space i need to install Ubuntu and a few [only a few] apps? I will be shrinking a few Gigs out of my 2 partitions, and i am very short on Gigs on my HDD.. will 5-6GB do fine??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2013)

10 gb should be good.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks... anything on the version??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm using LTS version, haven't used the other. And I didn't comment on it as I'm not a hardcore/expert linux user. Sorry.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> thanks... anything on the version??



I‘d say start with the 12.04LTS and upgrade to 13.04 when its out


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 22, 2013)

^have dl'ed LTS..

i have Win 7 installed now.. if i install the Ubuntu now, will the Boot select menu be installed automatically, or do i have to do anything else??


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> 10 gb should be good.


Hey a question, can I run Linux(say redhat or ubuntu, suggest a light version) on VMWare(will VMPlayer do?) on a i3 3110m 2.4GHz dual core(4 threads) laptop with 6GB RAM? Its just to learn linux commands.


----------



## zapout (Feb 22, 2013)

it'll detect the Windows installtion and add it to grub automatically, make sure to make a separate ext3/ext4 partition for ubuntu installtion.
installiton guide
Things To Tweak After Installing Ubuntu 12.04


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hey a question, can I run Linux(say redhat or ubuntu, suggest a light version) on VMWare(will VMPlayer do?) on a i3 3110m 2.4GHz dual core(4 threads) laptop with 6GB RAM? Its just to learn linux commands.



Yes..


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

Stay with LTS version for now. The latest Ubuntu does not have much to offer except for the latest gnome, which is again a pita with unity.
5gb is enough for a basic installation, though 15gb is recommended.


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hey a question, can I run Linux(say redhat or ubuntu, suggest a light version) on VMWare(will VMPlayer do?) on a i3 3110m 2.4GHz dual core(4 threads) laptop with 6GB RAM? Its just to learn linux commands.



Or you can use wubi. When you're done, simply uninstall Ubuntu from within windows


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Neo said:


> Or you can use wubi. When you're done, simply uninstall Ubuntu from within windows


Wubi? Hmm, is this like an executable setup? Would be nice, and I can use the standard shell commands?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Wubi? Hmm, is this like an executable setup? Would be nice, and I can use the standard shell commands?



Yes, it's like installing linux like any program in windows; dual boot through windows boot loader, not grub.

Plus the smallest linux package available is puppy linux, just ~125 mb. And yeah, vmware can run it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, it's like installing linux like a simple any program in windows; dual boot through windows boot loader, not grub.
> 
> Plus the smallest linux package available is puppy linux, just ~125 mb. And yeah, vmware can run it.


I don't want to mess with my windows bootloader, so if I use puppy linux the standard shell scripts can be used?


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Plus the smallest linux package available is puppy linux, just ~125 mb. And yeah, vmware can run it.


Actually, DamnSmallLinux is the smallest Linux, ~10mb iirc.


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> I don't want to mess with my windows bootloader, so if I use puppy linux the standard shell scripts can be used?



Shell scripts can be used, no problem. But Ubuntu/Mint would be good for a beginner. 
Wubi won't mess with windows. Once you uninstall it, its the same PC as it was before installation through wubi.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> I don't want to mess with my windows bootloader, so if I use puppy linux the standard shell scripts can be used?



Don't worry, windows boot loader won't get messed up. Wubi is too simple. You've my assurance .

PS: I guess all shell commands should work in puppy linux, what's the use of linux without shell?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Neo said:


> Shell scripts can be used, no problem. But Ubuntu would be good for a beginner.


I don't want to modify the bootloader, its already modified with grub 'for' win 7 



dashing.sujay said:


> Don't worry, windows boot loader won't get messed up. Wubi is too simple. You've my assurance .
> 
> PS: I guess all shell commands should work in puppy linux, what's the use of linux without shell?


But my bootloader is already modified, emphasis on the loader part


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> I don't want to modify the bootloader, its already modified with grub 'for' win 7
> 
> 
> But my bootloader is already modified, emphasis on the loader part



Your call. But I would still insist yo install using wubi or install it properly alongside windows for true Linux experience  
I don't like VMs, at all.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2013)

Neo said:


> Actually, DamnSmallLinux is the smallest Linux, ~10mb iirc.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Neo said:


> Your call. But I would still insist yo install using wubi or install it properly alongside windows for true Linux experience
> I don't like VMs, at all.


Win 7.. cough cough.... loader modified... cough


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> But my bootloader is already modified, emphasis on the loader part



I'm getting a double meaning by your emphasis on loader 

Nvm, go ahead with wubi, nothing will happen. Or if you can install from scratch as neo said.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^have dl'ed LTS..
> 
> i have Win 7 installed now.. if i install the Ubuntu now, will the Boot select menu be installed automatically, or do i have to do anything else??



AFAIK, ubuntu installs and configures grub automatically to be able to boot in windows.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm getting a double meaning by your emphasis on loader
> 
> Nvm, go ahead with wubi, nothing will happen. Or if you can install from scratch as neo said.


You got it right dude 

Anyway, geronimoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh I get it now XD


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Ubuntu 9.04


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have heard/read that wubi is slow.

Whatever that means ?

Also,to anyone using Wubi backup your boot loader using EasyBCD.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

wow! thanks for all the discussions guys..

one more thing.. i have burned the iso on to a DVD for Ubuntu Live, and have configured the DVD drive as first boot device.. however, the ubuntu does NOT boot up during start. i can hear the dvd spinning inside, but there is no prompt for booting from DVD. windows boots straight up. i am attaching the Ubuntu DVD file structure. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/open-source/9100d1361596211-ubuntu-should-i-install-ubuntu-stucture.gif

it includes wubi.exe.. is this the reason its not booting up at startup??



axes2t2 said:


> I have heard/read that wubi is slow.
> 
> Whatever that means ?
> 
> Also,to anyone using Wubi backup your boot loader using EasyBCD.



EasyBCD is not free..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> wow! thanks for all the discussions guys..
> 
> one more thing.. i have burned the iso on to a DVD for Ubuntu Live, and have configured the DVD drive as first boot device.. however, the ubuntu does NOT boot up during start. i can hear the dvd spinning inside, but there is no prompt for booting from DVD. windows boots straight up. i am attaching the Ubuntu DVD file structure. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/open-source/9100d1361596211-ubuntu-should-i-install-ubuntu-stucture.gif
> 
> ...



Are you installing through wubi ? It needs to be directly executed from windows.

And easybcd is free.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes i know wubi is the Desktop installer. but i am asking about the DVD.. is it Ubuntu Live Capable?? I would like to have a feel of it before installing. 

yeah, its free... didnt see the dl links.. my bad


----------



## Neo (Feb 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Yes i know wubi is the Desktop installer. but i am asking about the DVD.. is it Ubuntu Live Capable?? I would like to have a feel of it before installing.
> 
> yeah, its free... didnt see the dl links.. my bad



Yeah. Its capable of running a live session. Check properly that the cs drive is 1st in the priority for boot device.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

it is.. i dont know what happened, i cant simply Live start it.


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 23, 2013)

Anirbandd,Whichever Ubuntu you install(I installed 12.10),make sure to uninstall it carefully if you don't like it and replace the boot loader (I think that is what it is called  ) with a repaired master boot record before booting into windows,else windows won't boot.I made that mistake and had to format my HDD as the MBR did not fix itself with the commands given.And why not try it from a USB Drive if your DVD is not working.I did it from a bootable USB stick created using Universal USB installer--

Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux

Instructions--

How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu

And to bring up the boot menu,you have to repeatedly press F12 on some computers,as written here--

Install Ubuntu 12.10 | Ubuntu

And yes,happy birthday ! And best of luck installing ubuntu....


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Anirbandd,Whichever Ubuntu you install(I installed 12.10),make sure to uninstall it carefully if you don't like it and replace the boot loader (I think that is what it is called  ) with a repaired master boot record before booting into windows,else windows won't boot.I made that mistake and had to format my HDD as the MBR did not fix itself with the commands given.And why not try it from a USB Drive if your DVD is not working.I did it from a bootable USB stick created using Universal USB installer--
> 
> Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
> 
> ...


If the MBR is broken, can't you repair it with Partition Wizard? I just used it to wipe my HDD as I turned it into dynamic and couldn't delete them via Win 7 installer.


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 23, 2013)

Haha,at 4 a.m. in the morning,with my PC rebooting multiple times...I did not have the patience to search for Partition Wizard,to be honest.. What is it,am hearing about it for the first time....


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Haha,at 4 a.m. in the morning,with my PC rebooting multiple times...I did not have the patience to search for Partition Wizard,to be honest.. What is it,am hearing about it for the first time....


Small bootable ISO: How to fix MBR with partition manager?


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 23, 2013)

Alright,thanks a lot... Have bookmarked it for future reference,just in case I decide to fully install Ubuntu again.... Thanks again!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> If the MBR is broken, can't you repair it with Partition Wizard? I just used it to wipe my HDD as I turned it into dynamic and couldn't delete them via Win 7 installer.



Corrupt MBR and dynamic disk are two totally different problems.
Plus you can get away with dynamic disk problem if you haven't turn off the pc, then use easeus partition manager.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 23, 2013)

i will suggest 12.04 LTS.  for better run need 6 to 7 GB .


----------



## zapout (Feb 23, 2013)

if somehow ubuntu does screwup windows 7 bootloader, you can easly fix it, you just have to creat "System Repair disc" before installing ubuntu(you can also do this with windows installtion disc, but i haven't tried installtion disc method myself), and after if something goes wrong with windows 7 you can follow this guide-
How to Manually Repair Windows 7 Boot Loader Problems

i've used this method plenty times when i was having problem dual booting windows7 and ubuntu.


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, I did write bootrec /fixmbr and bootrec /fixboot in the command prompt window in advanced system repair options after inserting the Windows 8 disk but it did not work at that time...Maybe I was doing something wrong...


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Corrupt MBR and dynamic disk are two totally different problems.
> Plus you can get away with dynamic disk problem if you haven't turn off the pc, then use easeus partition manager.


I know that, its just that Partition Wizard has MBR repair option as I saw when I was fixing my disks.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Anirbandd,Whichever Ubuntu you install(I installed 12.10),make sure to uninstall it carefully if you don't like it and replace the boot loader (I think that is what it is called  ) with a repaired master boot record before booting into windows,else windows won't boot.I made that mistake and had to format my HDD as the MBR did not fix itself with the commands given.And why not try it from a USB Drive if your DVD is not working.I did it from a bootable USB stick created using Universal USB installer--
> 
> Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
> 
> ...





tkin said:


> Small bootable ISO: How to fix MBR with partition manager?





zapout said:


> if somehow ubuntu does screwup windows 7 bootloader, you can easly fix it, you just have to creat "System Repair disc" before installing ubuntu(you can also do this with windows installtion disc, but i haven't tried installtion disc method myself), and after if something goes wrong with windows 7 you can follow this guide-
> How to Manually Repair Windows 7 Boot Loader Problems
> 
> i've used this method plenty times when i was having problem dual booting windows7 and ubuntu.



thanks a lot for the links!! 

i will read all of them before proceeding with Ubuntu Install.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> it is.. i dont know what happened, i cant simply Live start it.



here's some more links for you 

Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu
Installing Ubuntu with the Windows installer | Ubuntu
*wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide


----------



## aaruni (Feb 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> it is.. i dont know what happened, i cant simply Live start it.



dude, when you boot from the installation media, it will ask you "try ubuntu" or "install". click on try to start live session. that should work.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> here's some more links for you



i read tham before... but thanks!! 



aaruni said:


> dude, when you boot from the installation media, it will ask you "try ubuntu" or "install". click on try to start live session. that should work.



its NOT asking anything.. windows is booting up. :\


----------



## aaruni (Feb 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> its NOT asking anything.. windows is booting up. :\



dude, you have to boot from the installation media to access live session. check your boot priority in BIOS.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2013)

dude, i have that much sense to make the CD drive first on the boot priority. 

and i wrote about that. Read the full thread. please.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dude, i have that much sense to make the CD drive first on the boot priority.
> 
> and i wrote about that. Read the full thread. please.


Is there any option in your BIOS to turn on Legacy Boot?


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dude, i have that much sense to make the CD drive first on the boot priority.
> 
> and i wrote about that. Read the full thread. please.



weird that the Ubuntu CD is not booting .. the only way  for you now is making a USB bootable PD or if you want just give the 12.10 x64 version a try.


----------



## Neo (Feb 25, 2013)

Might be the CD which is at fault here. How did you burn it? Where did you download the image from? 

Try using the same CD on another system and see if works. 

Else just create a bootable USB .


----------



## aaruni (Feb 25, 2013)

did you burn the image properly?



Spoiler



when i started with this stuff, i just used to add the iso to the disk and wonder why it doesn't work!


----------



## zapout (Feb 26, 2013)

can you live boot ubuntu through usb drive?, if not then compare the md5 hashes of the image with official UbuntuHashes, the image might be corrupt.


----------



## Theodre (Mar 16, 2013)

Just use LiLI USB Creator ( LiLI USB Creator ) if you want to create live usb from windows. It supports most of the distro's.


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 16, 2013)

try the book, Ubuntu Unleashed 2012 (Yellow cover covering 12.04),
I have read almost 3 quarters of that book and apart from the installation, i think what to do with your ubuntu does matter. I have spent almost most of the time dual booting concepts and yes it was freaking annoying to find the softwares for the ubuntu in old days two years ago, compiling binaries, packages have gone through all nonsense for an end user but after having those learnt, i think that makes you experienced.

In my opinion rather than having dual/triple booting from Wubi installer, going for the default installation with having grub as bootloader shud be the choice, at the end: its just like you have a menu to choose your installed os and have its sub options; not more not less.

I screwed it up when i had to first install linux, custom partition table was the first set of puzzle to have it upon the step into, linux which recommends having no partitions and keeping the entire drive dedicated and pointing to linux root (/) with no partitions.

try the book, Ubuntu Unleashed 2012 (Yellow cover covering 12.04),
I have read almost 3 quarters of that book and apart from the installation, i think what to do with your ubuntu does matter. I have spent almost most of the time dual booting concepts and yes it was freaking annoying to find the softwares for the ubuntu in old days two years ago, compiling binaries, packages have gone through all nonsense for an end user but after having those learnt, i think that makes you experienced.

In my opinion rather than having dual/triple booting from Wubi installer, going for the default installation with having grub as bootloader shud be the choice, at the end: its just like you have a menu to choose your installed os and have its sub options; not more not less.

I screwed it up when i had to first install linux, custom partition table was the first set of puzzle to have it upon the step into, linux which recommends having no partitions and keeping the entire drive dedicated and pointing to linux root (/) with no partitions.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 17, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Just use LiLI USB Creator ( LiLI USB Creator ) if you want to create live usb from windows. It supports most of the distro's.


use universal usb creator, it supports all distros, even windows 8, 7 vista and others.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2013)

dead.night7 said:


> try the book, Ubuntu Unleashed 2012 (Yellow cover covering 12.04),
> I have read almost 3 quarters of that book and apart from the installation, i think what to do with your ubuntu does matter. I have spent almost most of the time dual booting concepts and yes it was freaking annoying to find the softwares for the ubuntu in old days two years ago, compiling binaries, packages have gone through all nonsense for an end user but after having those learnt, i think that makes you experienced.
> 
> In my opinion rather than having dual/triple booting from Wubi installer, going for the default installation with having grub as bootloader shud be the choice, at the end: its just like you have a menu to choose your installed os and have its sub options; not more not less.
> ...



thanks!! i'll try it out.. shelved the ubuntu plan for now coz if i fluck up my PC now, then lots of problem for project. 



NikiNfOuR said:


> Just use LiLI USB Creator ( LiLI USB Creator ) if you want to create live usb from windows. It supports most of the distro's.





harshilsharma63 said:


> use universal usb creator, it supports all distros, even windows 8, 7 vista and others.



thanks!! i'll try them out


----------



## Theodre (Mar 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> use universal usb creator, it supports all distros, even windows 8, 7 vista and others.



Was telling about making the live pendrive inside the windows.... Thanks for the info though  It may come in handy......


----------

